# Slimming down my calves?



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

It appears my English show boots do not fit. haha
I have gained weight this winter, and I need to get back in shape.

Do you recommend any exercises that will slim down my calves (not bulk them up in muscle...slim them down)

Also, my "bust" area has gotten a bit larger with the weight gain. Any tips for that?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont really know how you can slim your calves down without making them bigger with muscle. I can do the opposite, bulk them up easily, LOL there a size large half chaps!  And your bust i dont know either, sorry. Im sure there is a way for both, you can look around on the internet see if you can find anything.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You cannot specially lose in a certain area. You can do strength & cardio exercise to lose overall weight which in turn will shape & lean down your calves.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Running 
And walking up hills. Sure fire way to tone the calves and the butt cheeks! 
Though as said above, there's no way to remove fat from a particular area of our body, so any cardio exercise will help. 
And by looking at some of the old birds that go to the gym here at lunch time, then sit and eat gravy and chips afterwards - exercise seems to work from the feet up  They've all got little chicken legs with big bodies!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^That's from not engaging the core in your exercises.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Lunges, standing and just slowly lifting your heels, holding for a bit, and slowly relaxing. That will build muscle, and when you build muscle, you do burn fat. 

Maybe look into a fat burning supplement to pair with your workout (You gotta make a whole plan to lose weight evenly). So, do your research and make yourself a plan!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha ha I feel your pain about gaining weight in the bust. Only thing I have found is when I loose weight in general I loose weight in the bust. Also toning the chest muscles underneath is a huge benefit to riders  Good luck. Oh Running makes for nice lean legs/calves without the bulk. But I hate running.


----------

